# Snake ID. Ipswich. [Pic heavy]



## Tehmwak (Apr 17, 2013)

So this snake was in my back yard this afternoon. I'm fairly sure I know what it is, and I wouldn't hug it... I relocated it into the bushland next door before the oldies could "throw petrol on it and let it burn" is a loose translation of what they said... (They are terrified of snakes. 'only snake is a dead snake') It's a shame, there are plenty of snakes around here because my grandmother throws small pieces of food randomly around the place for her rat-dog... Which, yeah. Mice, rats and a rat-dog...




































































I have the original copies still on my camera... But at 16mb each... I am not uploading them unless someone REALLY wants one of the pics.

Cheers.
-tehmwak-


----------



## Wild~Touch (Apr 17, 2013)

Nice keelback about to shed


----------



## Tehmwak (Apr 17, 2013)

Did I mention it was super aggressive? >,> (especially considering what it is.)

It's a nice change to the RBB's Small eyed's and EB's that we get all the time. <.<


----------



## buffy (Apr 17, 2013)

*Keelback*

That's a good looking keelback - the only reason its "super aggressive" quote !... is because of all the pics being taken as it _tries to move away_. They are usually a placid snake, cheers


----------



## Brodie (Apr 17, 2013)

Yep, it's a keelback


----------



## Ramsayi (Apr 17, 2013)

buffy said:


> the only reason its "super aggressive" quote !... is because of all the pics being taken as it _tries to move away_. They are usually a placid snake, cheers



or because it is in shed


----------



## Tehmwak (Apr 17, 2013)

buffy said:


> That's a good looking keelback - the only reason its "super aggressive" quote !... is because of all the pics being taken as it _tries to move away_. They are usually a placid snake, cheers



*Sigh*
It wasn't trying to go anywhere. It reared up everytime I moved my hand to focus my camera. And when I picked it up to move it, it tried to tag me plenty... The only time it was trying to get away was when I was releasing it near the waterway down the back of my yard. (~100m further in my backyard, on the other side of the colourbond fence where the angry old Finns are not going to attack it with fire and shovel.) I'm not stupid. I know an aggressive snake from a placid one.


----------



## Barrett (Apr 17, 2013)

That is a little chunkster of a Keeback. Lovely snakes.


----------



## Tehmwak (Apr 18, 2013)

And he was back in the same spot today. Re-relocated.

Freshly shed.(I helped remove a couple of bits that were still on the tail.) Only tried tagging me twice,(Didn't even get close) then was nice and placid.





sin-bin for trying to musk on me. <.<






















Grabbed him while two old people were trying to throw petrol at him... I'd really like to have more keelbacks around... And oldies that actually listen rather than scream in Finnish and try to kill EVERYTHING that they don't like/understand.


----------



## Ramsayi (Apr 18, 2013)

Sure it was the same one? From being blue to shed in one day is something I have never seen before.


----------



## Tehmwak (Apr 18, 2013)

Ramsayi said:


> Sure it was the same one? From being blue to shed in one day is something I have never seen before.



Same slight kink in its tail. Still had part of its shed attached. Same length and weight... Same snake.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Apr 19, 2013)

Given that you are requesting an ID, or confirmation of one, it is evident that you are not yet competent at distinguishing between a Rough-scaled Snake and a Keelback with a 100% certainty. So maintain your present responsible attitude of treat it like a Rough-scaled until you know for certain otherwise. That is one snake you really would not want to get wrong.

Photos of the head side on, so you can see the scales and the jaw line are particularly useful for distinguishing them using diagnostic features. Just don’t put yourself at risk trying to take one. Slow hand and body movements will also elicit less reaction as snakes do not see that well beyond a few metres and so they tend to interpret any rapid movements as a potential approaching predator and respond accordingly.

Blue


----------



## Kraft (Apr 19, 2013)

Bluetongue1 said:


> Given that you are requesting an ID, or confirmation of one, it is evident that you are not yet competent at distinguishing between a Rough-scaled Snake and a Keelback with a 100% certainty. So maintain your present responsible attitude of treat it like a Rough-scaled until you know for certain otherwise. That is one snake you really would not want to get wrong.
> 
> Photos of the head side on, so you can see the scales and the jaw line are particularly useful for distinguishing them using diagnostic features. Just don’t put yourself at risk trying to take one. Slow hand and body movements will also elicit less reaction as snakes do not see that well beyond a few metres and so they tend to interpret any rapid movements as a potential approaching predator and respond accordingly.
> 
> Blue


i love how you word things exceptionally informative my friend!


----------



## cathy1986 (Apr 20, 2013)

Kraft said:


> i love how you word things exceptionally informative my friend!



His words flow so well and makes me actually enjoy reading them

Blue when u bringing out an identifying reptiles book  

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Apr 20, 2013)

My aim has essentially been to help (something I have not been so good at of late) and in so doing to impart some measure of understanding. It is the understanding side of things that takes up the time and space. But if we understand the “why” of something, we are more likely to both remember it and to be able to adapt it to a differing situation. So I sneak in a little bit here and there, when the opportunity presents itself. That’s why I really appreciate your comments. They tell me you find it interesting and worth the effort to read, rather than a burden to have to plough through it. Thank you both for your kind words.

Blue


----------

